# Cleaning out the water jacket in my outboard



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 2003 Suzuki DF140 that runs great but since it is used and was used in salt water before I bought it I used some cleaner to clean the crud out of the water system. It worked and now I have a bunch of grit in the cooling system that I need to get out cause it is clogging my pee hole

Any ideas would be great
Thanks


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

When pulling thermostats and cleaning the surfaces before reinstalling,
bits of old gasket and crud end up falling back into the water jacket.
I've used a shop vac with a chunk of small diameter hose to reach in
and slurp the debris back out before putting things back together.
Might work for you if you can find access points to feed a tube in.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Brett that is what I am planning to do.  Take off the Thermostat and use my shopvac while pushing some weed whacker line in the nipple on the side of the engine.  Ill need to find a tube I can attach to the vacuum 

I wish I could find a diagram of the water jacket but boats.net doesn't have it

Once I get the tank working I can blow it out on the lake


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

On my 50hp 2 stroke Yammy, here's what I do when I pull my lower unit.

Remove the thermostat and pressure control valve, then replace the cover plate.

Hook the water hose up to the motor flush out fitting.

Plug the pee hole on the motor.

Flush the motor with salt away 2 or 3 times.

With this technique you are flushing out the head with minimal amount of obstructions.

Remove the pee hole plug and continue to flush with fresh water.

NOTE: I usually perform these flushes while I'm replacing the water pump impeller kit.

Remove the cover plate and replace the thermostat and pressure control valve with new ones.

Reassemble everything.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks 60 my boat is at the shop now to clean out the crud so I will try that once I get it back


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I turned out to be a lose hose now it works great except I don't have reverse. It back in the shop


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

2.56
When's this thing gunna be done?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I picked it today from the mechanic still no reverse he is behind so I am just going to take it to NC to chase reds and use my trolling motor to launch and load or dock. I did this two days ago at a lake and by myself I had no problem. Pictures coming soon
Thanks for all your help and suggestions


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Good lord man - you need to find an different shade tree and a new parts changer!


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I haven't used a pee hole in 12 years now. I run straight line all the way out. I got tired of pulling little cone schells out of my old Merc60. And I have done it since on all my motors. For some reason my Honda50 on my Lostmen hardly ever clogged. Until a week long trip in the Glades. I think I pulled the cowl 20 times. ;D soon as I got home it got a straight line. If it gets in my cooling system. It can get out now


----------

